# Hmpffff... Letting off the lead



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well i'm in a very bad mood today (daughter is playing up again) which i know rubs off on dogs, but anyway i can't snap out of it.. thought we'd go for a walk the 3 of us to try and get me to chill out, the kid to get some fresh air and to continue trying with Daisy's walking. Anyway she totally put the breaks on so i dragged her (i know) around a bit to get her to move, then all of a sudden theres all these dogs and Daisy becomes a proper dog and starts to run and play which was nice.

Met these two ladies one had a yorkie and the other had two mini daschounds, all 3 off lead, they were nice enough (for the snotty area i live in) and then one goes.. oh don't you ever let her off lead and i was like no not yet she's a baby and i'm not sure whether or not i could get her to come back yet.. and they're like well do you have treats with you i was like yes so they were like well treat her and i'm like well thats all well and good if i can get her back to me!! Whilst i'm 80% sure she'd come back i dont know if she would if she was playing with all the other dogs!!! 

Anyway so they then proceed to tell me they've always let their dogs off the lead and i should (i didn't) i said that i will at some point once i'm sure Daisy will come back.. and i'm concentrating on getting her to walk ON the lead not run aroun dOFF the lead.

I know feel totally critiscised and like i'm a bad chimum for not letting my pup have fun off lead. She seems really happy bouncing around with the dogs but obviously she was still on lead which restricts her a bit. Did anyone else let their pups off at 16 weeks? I just think its too young.. maybe i'm wrong and i should i don't know.

A very sad Sarah


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't let Chico off lead unless I am at my son's house, which is on a mountaintop and no neighbors.... but even then he doesn't' wander very far from me at any time.... I want to be able to protect him if ever a situation came up and instead of running away from the danger I can snatch him up in my arms....


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I dont think ur wrong if ur not 100% sure she would come back just do what u feel comfortable with

I dont let mine off i know they would come back but im too worried something would happen to them and there are lots of bigger dogs in my area, and they have all day to run round free in the garden so i dont feel too bad that they have to stay on the lead for their 2 daily walks


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks ) i'm more than happy to let her off when she's older but at 16 weeks she's soooo curious and we have woods at the end of the field so i'm pretty sure she'd be having a nose about in there.. i just think as a puppy its too much AND as Daisy doesn't seem to like going for a walk on her lead... i dont want to undo everything i've done so for.. maybe this woman was just a snotty cow?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I think you are right. You need to protect her and have controll of the situation. If you are not ready and you don't feel she is ready the timing is not right! In time maybe she can go off lead. Just not now.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> maybe this woman was just a snotty cow?


I second that emotion!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't listen to these "think i know it alls."You do what you feel comfortable with it's so frightening letting them off lead the first time,i only ever do it if hubby is with me and no other dogs around in a field.She is very good,she comes back and gets a treat when called so i know i can trust her,but if a dog spooked her i don't know what she would do. Is it worth the risk ? only you know your own dog


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone i really appreciate it. She also told me i was wrong for wanting to get my dog spayed and that she had her male injected with a hormonal contraceptive that shrinks their testes and lasts a year... i just stood there looking totally in shock. Probably doesn't help that i was in a tracksuit, wellies and no make up and hadn't brushed my hair ha ha ha i looke dlike a scruffy 12 year old ha ha ha ha!! Think i'll be steering clear of her in future.. shame as Daisy loved playing with the little sausages!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Some people hey hmmpff! ... I just had a bit of fun with Pumpkin and a lead! lol im just waiting and im going to upload the pictures of Pumpkin and some more of Hopes belly !  I cant wait ive been in contact with a puppy class not too fair away i can actually walk there! Its just getting Pumpkin to walk on a lead lmao! Hope the trainings going ok


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Believe it or not she's an angel at obedience class, comes when i call her, walks on a loose lead no problem, sits when told.. basically shows off.. just refuses to budge whilst we're out unless there are loads of dogs around she wants to play with!!!

Fingers crossed pumpkin will move lol!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Thanks everyone i really appreciate it. She also told me i was wrong for wanting to get my dog spayed and that she had her male injected with a hormonal contraceptive that shrinks their testes and lasts a year... i just stood there looking totally in shock. Probably doesn't help that i was in a tracksuit, wellies and no make up and hadn't brushed my hair ha ha ha i looke dlike a scruffy 12 year old ha ha ha ha!! Think i'll be steering clear of her in future.. shame as Daisy loved playing with the little sausages!!



It has NOTHING to do with your personal grooming at the time, hold your head up because YOU are what it sounds like she can't ever be- a responsible pet owner!:thumbright:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wahmom said:


> It has NOTHING to do with your personal grooming at the time, hold your head up because YOU are what it sounds like she can't ever be- a responsible pet owner!:thumbright:


Thank you  Sunday is a day of rest afterall at it was 9am in the morning lol


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Some people are such know it alls! 16 weeks is pretty young in my opinion. It took me ages before I had the confidence to let Rocky of lead LOL, way over protective mummy!
Only when YOU think she is ready take her somewhere where there is no other dogs and see how she does.

The first time I let Rocky off was on a deserted beach and he was in heaven, he was running wild but you will notice she will keep checking back to see if your still there, he was anyway. And practice practice practice your recall.

There is nothing I like better than being in the park with Rocky off lead but ONLY if I think its safe for him, ie, if I know the other dogs. If there is a dog coming im unsure of I immediately clip him back on the lead just so its easy for me to pick him up if necessary.

Happy walking, Daisy is s doll!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I've never let Tango off lead...no, wait, I take that back. The REASON I never let Tango off lead is that the one time I did, he took off like a rocket and it took forever to catch him! I won't do that again. His recall isn't very good, it's been really hard to train, and so until and unless I can get that command down 100%, he won't ever be off leash. 

The women you ran across were clueless. Stupid you-know-whats! I worry about the safety of their dogs.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am with you...Draco was let off lead for a long time, he would always come back to us when called. Then....he started getting contrary and willful. He thought it was much better to run away and play catch me games. We decided it was way to dangerous for him to be off lead in public areas until he fully understands that Come Here means just that and not "Make me" I use a 20 ft leash to give him a bit more freedom. You know what is best for your own pup.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I do let both mine off the lead. 
But, only in a well fenced in area that we go for a walk to. Its about 4 acres. Pixie dosent leave my side and billy will come back to me, but not always straight away, he isnt very far from me tho. 

They love the 'freedom' and i love seeing them charging around. 

But like others said if your not happy about it, then dont attempt it x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

You know what is right for your little girl. Stand your ground and don't let anyone tell you what to do.

I never let my dogs off the leash. It's just too dangrous around here. The favorite dog in the neighborhood is pit bulls. And they always seem to be in the front yard of their homes, usually with an unaware owner. Actually, the only two dogs I have ever left off the leash were my whippet, Reaper, who was course trained and responded to hand signals and my german shepard, Turkey. I would take the leash, fold it and give it to him and he would walk with it in his mouth. So in truth, he walked himself. lol But what's nice is I have a HUGE backyard and they get to run around that to their hearts content.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

If we had fenced in areas i'd have no problem.. but we have open fields.. our parks are full of lakes and things.. so its not really a case of having an enclosed area which is a HUGE shame.. once Daisy isn't as nosey and gets better on her recall then i'm up for it.. just don't like htese stupid women!!

Oh and apparently i'm wrong for wanting to get her spayed.. whatever.


----------



## Fudge'sMum (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi, new here but I've been reading a lot and I know how you feel Daisydoo but kind of in reverse. In fact I came across this forum from googling about what I now feel is a problem.
You see, my 20 week old Chi, Fudge, has been going happily off the lead for just over a week now. She's so good and comes back right away and doesn't go far ahead at all anyway. I'm careful of course, if I see dogs approaching I collect her up unless it's one she's already met and I live in a quiet area too.
BUT I met this lady yesterday with a Chi (she happened to be from Canada) who told me Fudge shouldn't be off the lead EVER! She said too many dangers lurk like birds and other dogs appearing from nowhere.
So, now I'm in a worried quandary....I want Fudge to enjoy her walks and be able to run. My Springer is with us too and protects Fudge like her own baby...and we don't have birds of prey here on the Isle of Wight like in Canada.
I now feel like you did Daisydoo, a bad Chi Mum 
Reading your first message I want to say you do what you feel is right for you but when it's me I can't say it to myself! Any advice new friends?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have done the no leash thing, but the jack russell dogs next door got out of the door and attacked my longhair, Zarita. She was off leash. It was so quick. Fortunately, she didn't get badly hurt---one bite, an corneal abrasion on one eye, and a tramatized ear. So now---no freedom, always on leash. Sad. Safety first. Sue


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't let Rocky off the lead. He is terrified of most other dogs and especially big dogs after he got properly run over by some Terriers. I know if a dog would try to get to him and he would be off lead he would run for his life. I don't want to risk this and I don't care what other people say. I am responsible for Rocky being safe and if that means that he has to stay on the lead and only being off lead in the garden then thats how it is.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow this is a very old thread of mine. Daisy became very reliable off lead and was let off loads but some of the dogs around here are too boistourous. I don't let my other girls off though one hates other dogs that aren't her own breed and the other is very young and has a lot to say.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I never let Brody off lead. He is reliable and listens great - but it only takes a second for an accident to happen. Birds of prey swooping down, a coyote, a feral dog, ANY dog really can be a danger when our guys are so small, a car, a kid on a skateboard that spooks them. There's just too much risk to let them off lead in my opinion.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I let mine off in some areas and I always bring chicken with me to make sure their recall is spot on. I have read so many differing opinions on this there is no way everyone would agree.

Today we went up a local mountain which was busy as we had nice weather. On the busy bits where I could see other dogs I kept them on. Then we took a path where there was no one else for about half an hour and I let them off here - calling every 5 minutes and rewarding with chicken. As soon as another dog was seen in the distance they were on.

Even on the lead if a dog that wants to hurt them is off the lead then they can get them, even when you pick them up if the dog is big enough. So many dogs are off the lead that really shouldn't be, it's impossible to protect them 100%.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I never let Brody off lead. He is reliable and listens great - but it only takes a second for an accident to happen. Birds of prey swooping down, a coyote, a feral dog, ANY dog really can be a danger when our guys are so small, a car, a kid on a skateboard that spooks them. There's just too much risk to let them off lead in my opinion.


This is my feeling as well and why I never let mine off lead.


----------



## Fudge'sMum (Oct 16, 2011)

Lisajazzi said:


> I let mine off in some areas and I always bring chicken with me to make sure their recall is spot on. I have read so many differing opinions on this there is no way everyone would agree.
> 
> Today we went up a local mountain which was busy as we had nice weather. On the busy bits where I could see other dogs I kept them on. Then we took a path where there was no one else for about half an hour and I let them off here - calling every 5 minutes and rewarding with chicken. As soon as another dog was seen in the distance they were on.
> 
> Even on the lead if a dog that wants to hurt them is off the lead then they can get them, even when you pick them up if the dog is big enough. So many dogs are off the lead that really shouldn't be, it's impossible to protect them 100%.


Yes, that's what I do Lisajazzi, Fudge is only off where nobody else is about and never, never anywhere near a road and I think you're right, we can never protect them 100% even on the lead.
Here in the Isle of Wight we don't have coyotes or large birds of prey and with my Springer around.....
I'm so sorry to hear about Zarita, Sue, Jack Russels can be ferocious 
Thanks for your input everyone


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't let the girls of for the simple fact of someone taking them. I no it's not there fault but I live in a ruff area


----------



## Fudge'sMum (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, I understand why you don't then 
I live in a nice area but have padlocked my gates just in case, though I'm out in the garden with Fudge and Muddles, my Springer, for 99% of the time they are out too.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:do what ur heart tells u 2 do.the only place i let my pups off lead is in the city dog run.even in the backyard they have a rubber lead plugged into the ground


----------



## Fudge'sMum (Oct 16, 2011)

You're right rose and I will  I'm a sensible and mature woman and wouldn't dream of taking unnecessary risks  Thank you!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah will NEVER be off lead. How dare those lady's. It for there Protection and your peace of mind. I think those woman are asking for trouble..


----------

